# Garlic as a livestock wormer



## Willow

I have, on several occassions, seen articles about using garlic as a livestock wormer. Has anyone tried using dehydrated garlic powder or dehydrated minced garlic instead of fresh? I suspect that fresh is the one that must be used but storing dehydrated garlic for future use would be so much easier if it worked

Thanks for any advice.

Willow


----------



## UncleJoe

We use DE which can be stored indefinitely. Never tried the garlic. :dunno:


----------



## Willow

UncleJoe said:


> We use DE which can be stored indefinitely. Never tried the garlic. :dunno:


I do have DE. For some reason I keep forgetting about that....sheesh! What I would like to do is add to their grain ration. How much per goat/sheep and how often would you give it?

I may just try garlic powder in the grain ration and see what happens...although I would have to do fecal samples to the vet before and after treatments to know for sure that it is working.

Willow


----------



## dunappy

Garlic has been used in livestock as a fly repellant, and as a dewormer. However the amounts of garlic needed to be used as a dewormer is more likely to cause anemia and death. Many animals cannot handle garlic OR onions in large quantities. 
Additionally studies have shown that commercially available herbal dewormers are not effective.
Herbal dewormer fails to control gastrointestinal nematodes in goats


----------



## UncleJoe

Willow said:


> I do have DE. For some reason I keep forgetting about that....sheesh! What I would like to do is add to their grain ration. How much per goat/sheep and how often would you give it?


We add it to the chicken feeders every 4-6 weeks, a little less during the dry summer months. How much? :dunno: never measured it. The feeder holds about 10#. I put in a layer of feed, layer of DE, repeat till full. I'll take a guess and say 1-2 cups per feeder. Probably double that for the goats. We also "dust" the chickens and goats when we see signs of mites. It works like a charm.


----------



## *Andi

The 'goat lady'  down the road a ways feeds her goats one clove of garlic each day ... She has a 'natural only' dairy farm inwhich she sell goat cheese. 

It did surprise me that the goats would eat the cloves as a treat ... but they did. So I offer my goats a clove when I think about it ... the sheep on the other had ... will not touch it. 

As for the garlic powder ... yes, I have heard of it ... but never did try it. :dunno: but a garlic 'patch' it pretty easy to grow. (just a thought)


----------



## markp

willow 
my wife and I use granulated garlic on both are horses and goats aprox. 2tbls once a day with a small amt. of veg oil so it sticks to grain . In our area so cal it helps with flies, boosts immune reponse,and helps lower fecal counts so you can lenthen worming times .if you use it on your goats give it in the pm unless you like garlic flavored milk. We were able on the goats to drop three wormings per year. depending on the parasite load for your area this may be different but your vet can do fecal counts for you to optimize this. we found costco ,winco or any store that sells bulk spices is usually quite a bit cheeper than feed stores that sells garlic for animals hope this helps mark


----------



## cgmccary

I use garlic as a natural dewormer for the chickens. I crush fresh garlic cloves and put it in their water.

Also, chewing tobacco is a natural dewormer (the nicotine) -- although i have not used it, I know those who do.

I do not use Diatomaceous Earth (DE) as a wormer because the science of it does not add up for me. I've also heard of people's birds (as they have told me) getting worms even though they used DE. JMHO.


----------



## horseman09

dunappy said:


> Garlic has been used in livestock as a fly repellant, and as a dewormer. However the amounts of garlic needed to be used as a dewormer is more likely to cause anemia and death. Many animals cannot handle garlic OR onions in large quantities.
> Additionally studies have shown that commercially available herbal dewormers are not effective.
> Herbal dewormer fails to control gastrointestinal nematodes in goats


dunappy, your name rings a bell. I wonder if we met a few years ago on a horse forum.

anyhow, to get back on topic so the mods don't whack me, thank you for posting the garlic warning. IMHO, you are absolutely correct -- at least for horses, garlic is toxic to horses if it is used in large enough amounts to be an effective dewormer.


----------

